# ISO: Butt Section to a Nail OR Inferno



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)

Please help a fellow fisherman out, by supplying me with a Nail or Inferno butt section, either built or unbuilt. I can furnish you with american money or possibly a trade if you just hate to get rid of your gear and have to replace it with other gear. Thanks!


----------



## NC-Travis (May 18, 2013)

Some one has to have one laying around


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I have a prototype Fusion/Inferno Butt. This is an XX stiff butt that was designed for a tournament prototype rod. It is one of a kind and perfect for those who like the power in a stiff butt rod. Never fished, field cast maybe 10 casts before the tip failed. 

165.00

Tommy


----------



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks Tommy for the offer. That thing sounds rather awesome and I'd love to have it, but I am too poor to afford that. I could let a $100 bill slip out the wallet for it. Anything else WRI you have that you might sell? Fusion Mag?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Sorry but that is the only WRI product that I have in the shop.

Tommy


----------



## savfish (Mar 10, 2005)

I have a used fusion butt if you are interested.


----------



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)

Yea I'd be a bit interested. How much are you looking to get for it?


----------



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)

Savfish, you there?


----------



## savfish (Mar 10, 2005)

Let me make sure I can get the 2 pieces separated.


----------



## obx-sight-caster (Aug 2, 2012)

Savfish is it a hole wri rod?


----------



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey now, dont be jacking my thread sight caster


----------

